# meat injector recently seen on pitmaster show



## rototiller (Dec 25, 2012)

need some help here....

the other night I was watching BBQ pitmasters. they were in georgia looking for the beat team in that state. one of the teams had a female pitmaster and she was using a meat injector that i had not seen before. it had a squeeze grip and a high volume feeder tube that ran from a bucket that her husband held while she injected her pork picnic. she ended up winning that episode of the show.

does anyone know the brand of injector that she used?


----------



## jarhead (Dec 25, 2012)

I didn't see the show, but I've used a bulk injector before.

They work great. This is the one we used.

Charlie's Marinade Injector


----------

